# Home Made Singing / Talking Statues



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I love this! Unfortunately but I am not all that technically inclined. I found a site last year that sells the singing pumpkins, and I thought I might buy that and try that out. But I have been such a chicken to actually do it. 

And although, I do love this decor concept, I would only incorporate a few aspects of this into my yard, not the whole house.*  

http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/


Here's a thread about it:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103386-singing-pumpkins-help-2.html


----------

